# Girls Night Out



## nikebear (Jul 17, 2002)

I am planning a Girls Night Out :secret: to shoot our bows. No husbands, boyfriends or men allowed! Wouldn't it be nice to go and shoot with the girls, no pressure, just having fun. :star: 

We are shooting at West Walker Sportsmen Club at the outdoor archery range. There will be bag tagets are various ranges from 20 to 40 yards and a few 3D's will also be available.  

I am planning on being out there between 6 and 6:30pm. The night wouldn't be complete with out food so we are also haivng potluck. Right now there are bratwurst, beans, potatoe salad, vetable tray...

Let me know if you are interested in joining us... the more the better! :smile:


----------



## bowriter (Jul 25, 2004)

Nike- That is one of the main reasons we started Does and Bows, a bowhunt for women only in Alabama 11 years ago. For the last nine years we have been booked solid with 25 women from as many as 19 states. The only men are the guides and they guide and get out of the way. Next week we are doing a bear hunt in NB for women only...10 women from MI.


----------



## Salt Grass Mama (Jul 9, 2004)

That is awesome. Last year I was invited on an all girl javelina hunt in far West Texas, but was unable to go due to neck problems. I love the idea of an all girl hunt and the guys who guided said it was one of the most fun hunts they had ever guided. 

I did get to go on a hunt later in the year, but I was the only woman. They were a little concerned at first because there were no separate facilites for women at the ranch, but they asked the guys if they had a problem and they all said it was fine with them.

I didn't get lucky enough to take an animal on that hunt, but I enjoyed the trip and am planning to take hubby to the same ranch this fall.


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Good job Jerry...trash like that needs to be thrown out!


----------



## Steamin (Mar 21, 2003)

I hope that you all have a great time!!
Somebody has some serious issues and this isn't the place for 'em. Stay Away 
Thanks Jerry :thumbs_up


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey Nikebear...I wish I was closer...I would be there :teeth: :teeth: Sounds like a blast :thumbs_up


----------



## DwayneR (Feb 23, 2004)

I reported the trash that crept in this forum...

anyhow...

I think it is wonderful to see a Womens group as such. I think such groups can help others understand the opposite sex lives, and what us men enjoy doing. Though, I have to admit, I would rather have a wife on a hunting trip that is part of the Gang, than one at home that detests the trip.

Dwayne


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

If I were you I would keep quiet...your on your way out of here as soon as Ox see's your posts.


----------



## johnhames (Apr 9, 2003)

Just a suggestion, ladies. You might want to defer posting on this topic until the mental mutant is gone. I've requested he be removed also. It shouldn't take long.


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

mikeeusa said:


> So how's that harlotry and adultery going? I hope you get murdered by your husband once he finds out. I hope your real man knight that you're screwing gets shot too.


You are very troubled indeed. Thats not even funny.


----------



## HydraPress (Dec 5, 2003)

Mikeeusa most definately is homosexual  

Wonder what he thinks of his mother?


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

I am going to quit playing your game now...you will be locked out shortly anyways  

See ya!!


----------



## HydraPress (Dec 5, 2003)

Hey Mikeeusa................


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Hey Ted Bundy sit down shut the hell up because the switch is about to be flipped on you again.Tic-tock I can here the count down you obviously cant!


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

*3dmama*

It appears ox has done his job. :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## johnhames (Apr 9, 2003)

Gone. Thanks guys.


----------



## hunter10860 (Feb 16, 2005)

JUMPMAN said:


> It appears ox has done his job. :thumbs_up :thumbs_up



thank you ox and way to go bud and i hope my spelling isnt geting the bets of everybody and if so im very very sry


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Well good...I did delete my message then...but forgot that I got quoted...oops

Where do people like that come from?


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

*Outta here*

Sorry folks. We get all kinds.

ox


----------



## Dartoness (Feb 29, 2004)

Love to be there but a little far away for me.

Liz


----------



## nikebear (Jul 17, 2002)

*Great Time at the Girls Night Out*

Origianally we planed on shooting out side at the 3D's but thunderstorms, lighting and a tornado warning  chased us inside. We had a small turn out but we had a fun time. We even talked one of the guys into grilling some brats for us.

We are planning another night out in July. It will be the same location, hopefully no storms next time. :star:


----------



## bowriter (Jul 25, 2004)

Just got back from the all women bear hunt in New Brunswick. Apparently I missed something while gone. The hunt was an overwhelming success. The ten women killed three, shot at four and had 70% shot opportunity. Plan to expand next year to two weeks. What a hoot! Here is Dr. Wei-Zen-Wei a researcher for a cancer cure with her first big game animal ever. Those are happy tears. Does it get any better than this?


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

RED DOT hosted a Ladies Only Hawg Hunt 2 of 3 ladies shot hogs and all 3 had shots The ladies has a blast Only cost $50 a day too!


Great Sport


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

bowriter said:


> Just got back from the all women bear hunt in New Brunswick. Apparently I missed something while gone. The hunt was an overwhelming success. The ten women killed three, shot at four and had 70% shot opportunity. Plan to expand next year to two weeks. What a hoot! Here is Dr. Wei-Zen-Wei a researcher for a cancer cure with her first big game animal ever. Those are happy tears. Does it get any better than this?


Fantastic!!!! There is a bowhunter-for-life! Tell the good Doctor I said "Congratulations and great job"!


----------



## bowriter (Jul 25, 2004)

Mr. oct. ..I'm not sure she has come back to earth yet.


----------



## bowriter (Jul 25, 2004)

BTW- Just for info. We are planning to expand the hunt to two weeks next summer, taking 8 women each week. Cost is expected to remain at $1200. That is for a regular $1750 hunt and includes all but license and travel. We are also hopefull we will have a title sponsor that will decrease the cost even more. The entire lodge facility is women only, no men in camp other than guides. This year's group:


----------



## Tropicalfruitmo (Mar 17, 2005)

I have inlaws in the GR/Holland area. Let me know when you are planning to do the next Girls Night Out and I'll see if I can work it out to bring my daughter and have some fun while the hubby visits his sisters.


----------



## nikebear (Jul 17, 2002)

*Next Girls Night Out*

The next scheduled Girls night out is July 14, 2005 from 6-8pm. Once again we are going to try and shoot outdoors and have a pot luck. But if it is raining don't worry we also have an indoor facility available.

I am sure we will have a fun time again. :shade:


----------

